# Sweating like crazy at the clubs



## souraznhunnie (Jun 9, 2005)

Everytime I go clubbing, I always sweat A LOT....especially in my head, neck and back which makes my hair all wild and wavy and nasty! does anyone else have this problem? Is there anything I can do BEFORE to reduce the sweat? Another thing is that my face gets all sweaty too making my eye makeup come off and making my skin look pale. Anything I can do about that also??


----------



## singinmys0ng (Jun 9, 2005)

lol prob nothing..just the heat..or maybe if you do think you sweat TOO much and that it isn't normal..i know there is a pill you can take to make you not sweat as much.


----------



## user2 (Jun 9, 2005)

I had never a problem with my eye make up coming off when I use a primer...


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jun 9, 2005)

i feel your pain. when i use to dance when i go clubbing, i would sweat so bad it was embarressing. my hair would be disgusting, my bangs would be stuck to my head, hair to neck. o i cringe thinking about it. my makeup also would come off. i started wearing less makeup for that. now when i go clubbing, i really dont dance anymore. i think thats just me getting old tho


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Jun 9, 2005)

lol well i have pe 1st period and my makeup is like away like gone and myhairs always messed up it sucks. :[


----------



## VaJenna (Jun 9, 2005)

thankfully i dont sweat very much when i go dancing. but there's a fan at the club that i go to, so if i get hot, i can always just go stand in front of it. but i see some girls, that are DRIPPING. and then they touch me, and thats gross. 

but i always used to get nasty after shows, i looked so bad, yeahhh.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Jun 10, 2005)

i dont sweat really on my face if i do its around my nose and chin. but i sweat on the back of my neck when im at the clubs - but always be prepared and bring your makeup! im the kind of girl who goes ritually to the bathroom with her friends to do touch ups haha and im usually the one on the floor passed out in her Dolace & Gabanna dress


----------



## CoralSki (Jun 10, 2005)

when i know im gonna be dancing and sweating i wear less makeup, only lipgloss, cause its easy to reapply you dont really even need a mirror for that. and i like to keep a cold bottle of water to cool my body down. also a napkin or towel so I can wipe away sweat from my face and neck.  other than that i would say to dance right in front of the fan or air con.


----------



## ruby_soho (Jun 11, 2005)

I wish my skin turned pale when I start to sweat....I get all flushed and gross. Wearing your hair up instead of down will make you sweat alot less, especially around your neck. Hair's like a big sweat blanket.


----------



## kat1e (Jul 25, 2005)

I find that if you wear eyeliner in your waterline, instead of using a regular eyeliner I use a black eyeshadow (Beauty Marked) and maybe some eyeliner OVER that. it stays on through heat and sweating and all that!
You could go to the doctor and ask about something for the sweating, and I know they have over the counter deoderant that's designed for excessive sweating. 
Hope that helps


----------



## JessieC (Jul 26, 2005)

Ive pretty much gotten over clubbing cause not only do i get gross, but so does everyone around you. Its like a giant cesspool of grossness...Its quite dirty if ya think about it.


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Jul 26, 2005)

That happens to me too.  I wear skin mattifying lotion so my face isn't as sweaty as it would be w/o it.


----------



## MACgirl (Jul 30, 2005)

honey, iv been thier done that, still do it! hoestly not much you can do it about it. I persoanlly love going out to clubs, its the part berofre i get to go out, the getting ready process tthat I LOVE, me and my girls go over oen of our houses and take liek 2 hours soemtiems 3 getting dolled up, then we go out and get all messed up on the dancefloor becuase of sweat amd humidty and stuff but you know what? while the sweat does get on my neck and hair and stuff, i wipe it down, i usally have such a good itme i could care less, its a night of fun, enjoy it, i work al lweek to care what i look liek 3 hours into dancing, besdies if yu look around no one is judgeing who looks as they came.....eh thats just me though


----------



## Crazy Girly (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 
_I wish my skin turned pale when I start to sweat....I get all flushed and gross. Wearing your hair up instead of down will make you sweat alot less, especially around your neck. Hair's like a big sweat blanket._

 
I've got the same problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...My face gets red and thats so gross.
I now allways wear my hair up and that helps me a lot! When I'm sweating in my face I just get a napkin and whipe it away.Then I got to the bathroom and freshup my m/u 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH


----------

